# Beefing Up a L-Pad



## LedZeppelinFan

Hello folks. I am new to this whole foruming business, so give me a break if I completely suck at it.

So, for those of you with attenuator experience, is there any way to get a 200w rating out of a 100w l-pad using resistors or some like product? I'm planning to use this with a 100w head, and am trying to follow that double rule... The only 8-ohm 200w L-pad that I can find costs $55, and I'd rather pay $13... 

I don't have an FX loop, and the only attenuators within my budget that will do what I want to go into the FX loop, so I am sold upon building one, and cannot be convinced otherwise.

I know some folks are super-anti attenuator, but in my experience with them, they rock.


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Well, I supp that this belongs in "Workbench" but, I am a total beginner...


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Suppose. I meant suppose. Dangit auto-correct.


----------



## Micky

Use a heatsink if you must...
But you will find the majority of people here will tell you not to waste your money and save up and get a proper attenuator...


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## JohnH

It seems like you have found some products at those prices, do you have links to them? lets have a look. And what is your amp and speaker set up? Also, how much do you need to turn down? just a few db for a loud jam? or all the way to bedroom level?


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

L pads are good for attenuating the compression driver in a PA speaker and things as such. For a guitar amp, definitely use a hotplate or something. Oh and welcome


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

crossroadsnyc said:


>



Thanks much!


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

JohnH said:


> It seems like you have found some products at those prices, do you have links to them? lets have a look. And what is your amp and speaker set up? Also, how much do you need to turn down? just a few db for a loud jam? or all the way to bedroom level?



The JHS Little Black Amp Box seems like it'd do the trick if I had an FX loop. (I have absolutely no experience with attenuators, so if I'm brutally butchering any logic on them, I do apologize.) I am currently using a replica 1969 Layout 1959 100w Plexi for a head, which I hand built. I want flexibility to use this head with a much smaller cabinet (i.e. 75w 1x12) without destroying speakers. I am after as much power cutting as possible. I do not want to remove tubes or anything like that, just have some way of disposing of at least 25w, using an external unit, which I'd prefer to build myself to save cash, and have the pride in knowing that everything from my pedalboard on, I have built myself. Thanks for any help that you may have! I've read stories about people using resistors to get their L-pads to work for high powered amps (i.e. 100w) and am trying to find out if that is possible, or if the guy on the Internet who said that was full of s***. All my attenuator knowledge comes from the internet, so give me a break if I sound moron-ish.


----------



## JohnH

If the main reason is just to be sure of not blowing a speaker, then how about you get an 8Ohm speaker, and an 8 Ohm Power resistor rated at 100w. Wire them in series for a net nominal 16Ohm Load. You'll only get 3db of attenuation, but the speaker will only see half the amp power, and so will the resistor.

Here's one:

HS100 8R0 1% Arcol | Mouser

I've not done this and I don't know how it will sound

You could also wire a toggle switch to bypass it and return the speaker to full output


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

JohnH said:


> If the main reason is just to be sure of not blowing a speaker, then how about you get an 8Ohm speaker, and an 8 Ohm Power resistor rated at 100w. Wire them in series for a net nominal 16Ohm Load. You'll only get 3db of attenuation, but the speaker will only see half the amp power, and so will the resistor.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> HS100 8R0 1% Arcol | Mouser
> 
> I've not done this and I don't know how it will sound
> 
> You could also wire a toggle switch to bypass it and return the speaker to full output



You, my friend, are a genius. I'm used to pedals and amps and such, but cab building is like some strange foreign language... Thanks! This, I will do. Screw L-Pads.


----------

